# Asmodus Minikin V1.5 Issue - Please help Minikin Gurus



## Rusty

Hi Guys

I need advice on what the Nature of this Problem could be .....

So basically when my batteries are full and in the MOD it throws out an error : "High Battery" .

If i put slightly Drained set of batteries it fires but 1 of the battery bars show more drained than the other. It came across that its a safety feature on the MOD and the charger could have been over charging the battery but thats not the issue as the batteries fire on another unit and on my Minikin V2 .

Iv had someone look at the inside for me but the doesnt seem to be any burnt leads etc on the board or wiring .

Give me you thoughts ....


----------



## Sideshow

@Abdul Haque Maiter, I don't have a 1.5 but a V2 and never had this problem, but:

- have you checked the 510 connection - is it firmly in place, not rotating or anything?
- [probably obvious] but have you tested with another set of batteries?
- Do your batteries read at the same level when fully charged on your other devices (i.e.V2) or is there imbalance seen?
- Are you charging with an external charger?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sideshow

Also, does it pop up the error in a different mode? Tried updating the firmware?


----------



## Rusty

Hi

Thanks for your response

- have you checked the 510 connection - is it firmly in place, not rotating or anything? 100%
- [probably obvious] but have you tested with another set of batteries? Yes , 3 Sets
- Do your batteries read at the same level when fully charged on your other devices (i.e.V2) or is there imbalance seen? i have a Minikin V2 - Works Fine
- Are you charging with an external charger? Yes - Nitecore D4

Iv only tried in Wattage mode , havent ever used other modes . I did not do a firmware upgrade on the device .


----------



## Rusty

I don't think its firmware upgrade able . Or is it ?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sideshow

Abdul Haque Maiter said:


> Hi
> 
> Thanks for your response
> 
> - have you checked the 510 connection - is it firmly in place, not rotating or anything? 100%
> - [probably obvious] but have you tested with another set of batteries? Yes , 3 Sets
> - Do your batteries read at the same level when fully charged on your other devices (i.e.V2) or is there imbalance seen? i have a Minikin V2 - Works Fine
> - Are you charging with an external charger? Yes - Nitecore D4
> 
> Iv only tried in Wattage mode , havent ever used other modes . I did not do a firmware upgrade on the device .



Firmware Should be upgradeable yes via your micro-usb (or I'm reading the specs for another mod  )

From the quick search I did on the net, I only find issues relating to an inner-juice leak that causes the specific error you mention. To fix it, you would need to take the mod apart and clean out the excess juice - but please only if you are an advanced user, else take this into one of the shops to see if they can assist.

Found the attached clip, but again, please be careful and take it with a pinch of salt as it is not specific to your mod:


----------



## Rusty

@Sideshow thanks for that.

I am an advanced user and i did try and open to check the wire connectivity . I dint really see any juice in there though .
But i will try is putting the cotton in to absorb if there is any minute drops around .


----------



## Sideshow

Good stuff - let me know if works out, I'm quite interested in this

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rusty

Good Morning @Sideshow .

Ok so iv done what was asked . it seems that it never help hey . However after pressing the fire button like 10 times it stop sending out that message and fires .but when i look at the screen upon firing the Voltage is like 4.2 V .

I have another question within this now ......
I have a Nitecore D4 . . . .
a Single battery should be not more than 3.7 V
Why would they charge to 4V+ .


----------



## Stosta

Abdul Haque Maiter said:


> Good Morning @Sideshow .
> 
> Ok so iv done what was asked . it seems that it never help hey . However after pressing the fire button like 10 times it stop sending out that message and fires .but when i look at the screen upon firing the Voltage is like 4.2 V .
> 
> I have another question within this now ......
> I have a Nitecore D4 . . . .
> a Single battery should be not more than 3.7 V
> Why would they charge to 4V+ .


A full battery should read 4.2V


----------



## Rusty

Correct @Stosta .

So theres no issue with my Nitecore .

Hmmmmm what a weird issue lol


----------



## Sideshow

Abdul Haque Maiter said:


> Good Morning @Sideshow .
> 
> Ok so iv done what was asked . it seems that it never help hey . However after pressing the fire button like 10 times it stop sending out that message and fires .but when i look at the screen upon firing the Voltage is like 4.2 V .
> 
> I have another question within this now ......
> I have a Nitecore D4 . . . .
> a Single battery should be not more than 3.7 V
> Why would they charge to 4V+ .



Hi @Abdul Haque Maiter , sorry for the delay, got caught up a bit yesterday. So, I took another look into this after your mention above re: the voltage reading, which got me thinking. From what I can see, specifically for the asMODus Snowwolf 200W - where this error seems to be a common occurrence; I found that the error is the result of the combined voltage reading supposedly sitting at 8.8 or higher. Issues listed for causing the error are: 

Constant dropping of the device (usually the result of excessive alcohol abuse ) 

Inner juice leak (as mentioned before)
Water damage internally
Bar physically sending the mod in for repairs, the only other workaround I could find was to slot your fully charged batteries into another mod, vape on it for a while to deplete the charge a bit, and then slot them back into your V1.5 - Not a solution but if the V1.5 is your baby, hope it helps!


----------



## Rusty

Lol . iv done none of the above . im very careful with my stuff. 

But as i said . if i fire like 10 times. the prompt comes up . but after that it begins to fire but showing 4.2V and 1 batter eventually drains quicker than the other.

The Electronics r sumhhw definitely F@#%d . but yeah the 1.5 is one of my babies .especially cz i have the cement black 1. so maybe il jus source sum1s really damaged but working minikin n swop the board.

Thanks 
and let me know if you have other solutions

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## Polar

Abdul Haque Maiter said:


> Lol . iv done none of the above . im very careful with my stuff.
> 
> But as i said . if i fire like 10 times. the prompt comes up . but after that it begins to fire but showing 4.2V and 1 batter eventually drains quicker than the other.
> 
> The Electronics r sumhhw definitely F@#%d . but yeah the 1.5 is one of my babies .especially cz i have the cement black 1. so maybe il jus source sum1s really damaged but working minikin n swop the board.
> 
> Thanks
> and let me know if you have other solutions
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


As the batteries are connected in series one battery will always drain a little more than the other. Not by much though, like 0.2V maybe 0.3V max. It is recommended that you swap your batteries around every charge. By externally charging this probably occurs naturally.

The firmware on the V1.5 is not upgrade able. Have you tried to charge the batteries in the device to see to what Voltage it charges them to? Might simply be that your Nitecore is very efficient and the Minikin is not reading precisely and therefor sensing slightly over charged batteries.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rusty

Thanks @Polar i will try in the device charge. Lol i never thought of that as i never ever charge on devices . 
I still get the High battery @Sideshow .


----------



## Sideshow

Abdul Haque Maiter said:


> Thanks @Polar i will try in the device charge. Lol i never thought of that as i never ever charge on devices .
> I still get the High battery @Sideshow .



Right, I think we can all agree that we have reached the last resort, and the device simply needs nothing more, than an exorcism! Get me a young priest and an old priest...


----------



## Rusty

LMAO !!!! ....nOOOOOOOOOOO .Its cement Black !


----------



## Rusty

LMAO !!!! ....nOOOOOOOOOOO .Its cement Black !


----------

